# Outdoor arrows



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

What does everyone use for shooting out to 100yds for FITA and such

Its a long story, but the gist of it is that I have been told that I should shoot the JOAD outdoor nationals. I got the new bow on the way, but now i need outdoor arrows


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Sweet! I hope I can make it to that one this year.

Right now I use Easton Redlines. They are pretty good, and are about $80 a dozen. But, they are going to be discontinued. 

They are also pretty old, and I need to get some new ones pretty soon. I plan on getting either a dozen ACCs or ACGs. I think the ACGs are skinnier, but they are also more expensive. I think either one will be good for you. 

If you have the cash, you can't beat X10 Protours. But, they are about $500 per dozen to set up, so you might not be able to go that rout.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Right now I'm looking at navigators, x10's, or nanoforce.

What are you getting for arrow weight on the redlines?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, I think I got too stiff of shafts, so I have a 125 grain point, plus insert. But, that tip, 26.5", mini blazers, g-knock, I have about 355 grains, shooting 249 fps. Not bad I would say, and they group pretty well. I still want to get me some ACCs or ACGs, though.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I have found ACC's to be fragile and I have had them collapse on me.


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

Last Year I used Gold Tip Series 22's and they were great but if there is alot of wind your screwed! I was shooting 60 yards with 20 mph wind and i would watch my arrows start to fly left and i ended up quiting it got so bad. If you can afford X10 Protours though they are amazing. A guy i know shoots them and hasn't had a problem with durability or flight.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

X10 Protours are definately the best option out there for compound, but ACEs, Navigators and CX Nanos are all good too. Nano-Pros are comparable to X10s and Nano-XRs are comparable to ACEs. 

Sighting In: what are ACGs? are they new for 2010?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

XCalibre said:


> X10 Protours are definately the best option out there for compound, but ACEs, Navigators and CX Nanos are all good too. Nano-Pros are comparable to X10s and Nano-XRs are comparable to ACEs.
> 
> Sighting In: what are ACGs? are they new for 2010?


Yes. They are in the new catalog, but not on the website yet. I think they are to replace the Navigator, which is discontinued, along with the Redline for 2010. They look like a good arrow.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

ACG's are just a little smaller dia ACC


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Right now I'm shooting Victory Nanoforce for outdoor. They are super light so I can shoot a lower poundage and still put the arrows down thier. Thinking about upgrading to Easton ACE's or X10's if I can keep the weight under 350 grains.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Mathewsju said:


> Right now I'm shooting Victory Nanoforce for outdoor. They are super light so I can shoot a lower poundage and still put the arrows down thier. Thinking about upgrading to Easton ACE's or X10's if I can keep the weight under 350 grains.


How do the nanoforce shoot, those are the ones that I'm looking at right now


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

N7709K said:


> How do the nanoforce shoot, those are the ones that I'm looking at right now


they shoot very nice. they're super light too. mine are under 300 grains right now. they aren't as durable, but i think that is bc i have it spined out too weak. just make sure you use pin nocks and you should be fine.


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

Mathewsju said:


> they shoot very nice. they're super light too. mine are under 300 grains right now. they aren't as durable, but i think that is bc i have it spined out too weak. just make sure you use pin nocks and you should be fine.


Another vote for the Victory Nano Force. They shoot great are very consistant. V1s are .001 straightness and +/- 1/2 grain per dozen and they cost about $150 per dozen. Great specs for that price. Thats what I'll be shooting at JOAD nationals. I know X10s and ACEs are great but I can shoot the Victorys just as good and not pay $400 or more for a dozen.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

What are you guys running for tips and vanes on the nanoforce?


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

N7709K said:


> What are you guys running for tips and vanes on the nanoforce?


i have 80 grain glue in tips on my 500s, prolly gonna want 100 gr tips for 400's. I'm using blazer x2 vanes with a wrap as of now.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Mathewsju said:


> i have 80 grain glue in tips on my 500s, prolly gonna want 100 gr tips for 400's. I'm using blazer x2 vanes with a wrap as of now.


How do they fly now?


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

N7709K said:


> How do they fly now?


when i first took em to the range and tuned them in, i was getting the best groups i ever had at 40 yds +. i don't have a complete review bc a week after i got em, i used them in the last tourny of the seasob and my bow was completely out of tune, so i couldn't group to save my life. from when i did shoot with a tuned bow, they fly fast, straight and have awesome groups!


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

Well if you got the money i would go for the X10 protours and also you probably wont be able to get navs because easton is discontinuing them


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

i don shoot competitions that long, but i use gt ultra 500 for anything target and the nanos look good if i ever got serious about that type, but i do aminly 3d now.


----------

